# Ceiling Fan and Sprinkler Heads



## scootk58 (Apr 4, 2012)

Commercial application:

What is the permitted distance that a ceiling fan may be installed from a sprinkler head?

Ceiling height is ≈ 9ft, grid ceiling.

Western NJ


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't believe that ceiling fans are specificaaly addressed.  However they cannot be permitted to interfere with the spray pattern from the sprinkler head.  So not only is the distance away an issue but also the distance that it hangs down from the ceiling.  The sprinkler designer should be able to answer question as to what would create interference with the required spray pattern.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  The answer to that which you ask is in NFPA 13 Section 8.6.5.2.10 (2010).  Ceiling fans are specifically addressed in NFPA 13.


----------



## north star (Apr 4, 2012)

*& + >*

*scootk58,*

*Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!....How did you find this Forum?*

*Big Mac is correct!.....The sprinkler discharge pattern cannot be*

*impeded......In the NFPA 13, [ `12 Edition ] Section 8.5.5.2 refers to*

*the requirements regarding **"Obstructions to Sprinkler Discharge Pattern*

*Development"** - must comply with the positioning requirements of Section*

*8.6 thru 8.12.*

*Coug Dad is also correct with his referenced NFPA section......The*

*ceiling fan [ itself ] must be less than 60" and have 50% open plan view*

*[  i.e. - not a lot of ceiling fan blade area ].*

*< + &*


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2012)

this section only applies to standard sprinklers: pendant and upright

8.6.5.2.1.10*   Sprinklers shall be permitted to be placed without regard to the blades of ceiling fans less than 60 in. (1.5 m) in diameter, provided the plan view of the fan is at least 50 percent open.

A.8.6.5.2.1.10 The housing unit of the ceiling fan is expected to be addressed by the Three Times Rule.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry guys, I should have been more on top of it.  I didn't remember ceiling fans being specifically addressed.


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I should have been more on top of it.  I didn't remember ceiling fans being specifically addressed.


I thought they were only in 13d for some reason

to many rules!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's a link to a NFPA report on HVLS (high volume low speed) fans, such as found in warehouse spaces, and their impact on sprinkler systems.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok I don't mind naming Big *** Fans    We delt with them in a few facilities. Since the standard was pretty vague regarding the obstruction potentials for helicopter blades we permitted an alternative design option where any activation of a waterflow device within a coverage area zone housing these fans requires all fans in the area to shut down. The manufacturer has relays and detectors in the fans to achieve this function. I believe we addressed this on the old ICC board but I don't have the desire to search for it at the moment. As tested these fans shut down within 45 seconds. Our fans are installed in Extra Hazard & Ord II areas with ELO heads in 25 foot ceiling areas >3 foot below the deflectors and not ESFR or Rack areas studied in the report.


----------

